
The Patent Scam Trailer [video] - funkaster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i48Pb6sTgmY
======
funkaster
More info about the movie:
[https://www.thepatentscam.com/](https://www.thepatentscam.com/). This was
created by the author of X-Plane because he was sued by a patent troll (for
selling his app on the Google Play Store).

